# (OK) Uh Hrch Tyson Gunner Reedbreaker Fohr Wcx Sh Golden Retriever



## TY 4 (Dec 22, 2006)

Offered At Stud: 3 year old dark red Golden Retriever, AKC & UKC registered, DNA profiled in both, CERF- clear, OFA-HIPS excellent. Pedigreeâ€™s and performance titles available see www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=231555 Upland hunting titled and hunt test titled in AKC & UKC. Currently working on AKC Master Hunter title and 3 for 3 in UKC Finished tests needed one more pass for Finished title (HRCH). Completely owner trained and handled. Excellent hunting dog, competition, and most of all great family member. Call Layne (920) 261-9889 Cell (920) 918-2838 [email protected]














> PROUD MEMBER of BADGER STATE RETRIEVER CLUB HRC


********************
Golden Retiever Offered At Stud: Dark red golden retriever, AKC and UKC registered, DNA profiled in both. Eyes-CERF, hips (Excellent), elbows, heart, and thyroid OFA registered. Pedigree found at www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=231555 Performance titles available upon request. Upland hunting titled and Hunt test titled in AKC and UKC. Currently working on AKC Master Hunter (MH) title, 3 passes 2 to go. Also running AKC Field Trials (Qual), has placed in sactioned field trials. He is hunted on waterfowl and guides for upland hunting. Lots of drive,desire,and easy to train. Excellent hunting dog, competition (Hunt Tests/Field Trials), and most of all great family member. Completely owner trained and handled. Call Layne 920-918-2838 or E-mail [email protected]


----------

